
Thousands of high-res photos from every single Space Shuttle mission - aphextron
https://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/images/shuttle/
======
foxyv
All that fairing and wing material must have weighed a TON! No wonder they
needed two humungous SRBs to get it off the pad. But dang was it cool! A huge
plane that flies in space and lands at an airfield! I loved visiting the
Endeavor in LA.

